# racing a roubaix in a crit



## jeff bernaeyge (Feb 4, 2009)

any disadvantage or advantage?


----------



## somsoc (Jun 26, 2005)

Disadvantage ... turning is a bit slower so in the corners you'll be a bit of the odd man out but you can get used to it compared to a bike (Tarmac) that would be better suited.

Advantage ... ummm the longer it goes the less pain you'll be in and have more for that last sprint?

Seriously its just up to you, can it be done sure, I do it, and I've seen plenty of others in local crits do it. Do pros use a roubaix, I've never seen it in a pro or masters level crit. The big thing that comes to mind for me is that turning issue but if you know how to turn its no biggie.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Disadvantage on paper only, and only if you're talking about pro or like CAT 2 and above where those racers are roughly in similar fitness, and equipment becomes more of an issue. 

You'll do no worse or better on a roubaix.


----------



## jeff bernaeyge (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys. im looking to get into some 4/5 nothing major.


----------

